# Help! My OP/thread has blown up



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2011)

Here

Originally it had a nice picture and a little list. What did I do wrong and how do I put it right?


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2011)

Fixed


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> Fixed



I am very grateful.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> Fixed




No it is not!


I can clearly see gears!


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2011)




----------

